# 👋



## Waccooo (2 Agosto 2014)

Salve a tutti ragazzi, sono un tifoso rossonero da circa 15 anni e mai come quest'anno mi sono sentito abbandonato come supporter dalla nostra società (non che prima gliene fregasse qualcosa di me),quindi avevo voglia di condividere questa momentanea frustrazione con altri che possano capire questa grande passione che è il Milan . Spero solo di ritornare presto a gioire con tutti voi per le vittorie che mi hanno portato ad innamorarmi di questi colori .
Un saluto e il Milan sempre nel cuore


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Agosto 2014)

Ciao.


----------



## robs91 (2 Agosto 2014)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2014)

Ciao e benvenuto!


----------

